# DW Review - Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant Kit



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant Kit Review*

1st up I would like to give a big thanks to Florian at Nanolex for asking me to review the Glass sealant kit and apologies for the late posting but i wanted to gain an idea of durability over a few months.

Glass sealants are something which i think alot of us use and are fast becoming essential kit because of the improved safety when driving because they make real difference in visibility when driving in rainy conditions and here in the UK.... well you know the rest :thumb:

Nanolex are a company I think most of us have heard about and make a complete range of quality care care products so its going to be good to see how the Ultra Kit performs.:thumb:

*The Product:
*

The Kit supplied came in a smart box with the usual Nanolex branding on it, I was very pleased to see that Nanolex had thought about everything when putting the kit together even supplying a nice purple Nanolex Nitrile glove (which was a bit too small for me and really could have done with a pair).

I was really refreshing to know that everything you would need is in the box so there is no rushing about trying to find X, Y or Z because its not in the kit.

*Nanolex say:*

*The Ultra Glass Sealant Bundle is designed as a complete kit for the application of Ultra Glass Sealant and contains the following:

Ultra Glass 30 ml
EX 200 ml
Glass Polish 50 ml
Applicator Pads
Microfiber Cloths

Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant is the non-plus-ultra coating system for automotive glass surfaces.
The system contains the highest technically-possible amount of active raw ingredients such as nano-scaled SiO2 - the molecule responsible for beading performance and durability.

Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant is an advanced nanotechnology coating that forms a permanent barrier against water, oil and grime on automotive glass surfaces. This coating improves visibility, reduces the need to use windscreen wipers and screen wash and therefore makes for more comfortable, less tiring and safer driving in bad weather conditions. In addition, grime and bug splatter can be washed off easily and de-icing is much easier too. Raindrops are blown off by the airflow when driving speeds exceed 40 Km/h (25 mph).

The durability of Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant is outstanding, with a longevity of at least 18 months or 30,000 km.

This product can be applied easily and cost-effectively, with just 3-6ml being sufficient to protect an average-sized windshield.

Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant was developed, tested and manufactured in Germany.
*

So all good there:thumb:

*The Method:*

So I decided to apply the glass sealant as part of a normal maintenance wash so the old X trail was the subject.



I always get a little nervous when applying coatings etc so it was good to see a full set of easy to follow instructions was also included in the kit.

When doing this kind of job the prep is all important so this section might go on for a while .....

1st up the windscreen wipers were cleaned using the rather good Nanolex EX glass cleaner, i was really suprised to see how much dirt was removed from the wiper blades :doublesho



The next step was to clean the glass using the same glass cleaner (which incidently did a great job and makes an outstanding stand alone glass cleaner if you are looking for one)



So then onto the polishing stage....

Using the supplied lint free cloths a small amount of polish was worked into the glass, i mentally split the glass up into smaller areas and completed each area before moving on to make sure all of the glass was polished correctly.



The glass was then buffed off leaving a really clean finish, then cleaned again using the EX glass cleaner to remove any oils or dust from the polish :thumb:



I would like to point out at this point that this is a rather messy job so a change of gloves was required before coating operations could commence so an improvement i could suggest would be the inclusion of 2 pairs of gloves ...



So as per the instructions 10 drops were dropped onto the large 'make up' applicator and the coating process could begin...



Yet again the glass was mentally divided into small sections and the glass sealant was applied using small overlapping circles.

During the process i completed 1/2 the screen with before changing applicators the each applicator was loaded with more product once more so really hardly any was used so it should turn out to be really cost effective :thumb:



Application was really easy and you could see where you had been, before long the entire screen had been coated, this only took about 5 mins. When i was happy that the whole screen was coated I then looked back to see that there was a hazy finish on the glass or as Nanolex call it a 'grey veil'.

I referred back to the instructions and realised that the curing time would be 2 minutes at 20deg so I had probably left it a bit too long but as the temperature was about 16deg and overcast i didnt think it would be a problem.:thumb:

The screen was then buffed off using the rather smart Nanolex branded MF and i am pleased to report it buffed really easily.



So all in all application wise it really couldnt have been easier which for me makes it a winner.

*Price:*

£29.95 for the Kit and can be found here: http://www.nanolex-shop.co.uk/ultra-glass-sealant-bundle-178-p.asp and other Nanolex retailers.

Although the initial outlay may seem expensive compared to some you have to remember you are getting everything you need in the kit to do the job and if the durability is as advertised it is gonna be a winner.

Considering aswell that several cars can be treated using the kit it really seems like a good value premium product which you dont often hear :lol:

*Would I use it again?:*

I have used it a few more times on different cars since application and the same results have been achieved so will I buy it again in 12-18 months time? Yes i will :thumb:

*Conclusion:*

Nanolex Ultra Glass Kit is a premuim glass coating product from a company who you can trust to make a good product, it is easy to apply (as long as the instructions are followed) and provides an effective windscreen protective layer which repels the rain superbly.

The reason for the delay in publishing this review was because i wanted to see how it performs over a longer period of time. The coating was applied 3 months ago and has only been cleaned using Nanolex EX glass cleaner and is still behaving like day 1 :thumb:

Have a look at the video i made to show the repellant properties :thumb:






Rain starts to come off at 40MPH than as the speed increases the better it performs which is honestly better than my previous coatings :thumb:

All in all i am really pleased so far with the durability and performance, i would have no problems recommending this product if you are looking for a glass coating.

*Thanks for reading :thumb:*

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

